
The Secrets of Jewish Genius - Reedx
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/27/opinion/jewish-culture-genius-iq.html
======
petagonoral
This is a pretty bad opinion piece written by a previous "editor in chief of
The Jerusalem Post".

It also wrongly equates anti-Zionism with antisemitism.

The NYTimes comments section (specifically Times Picks') is far more
illuminating & balanced than the actual piece.

